# AndroTouch vs. TouchDroid...What's the difference?



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

Are you guys working together? Separately? Same group of people, just 2 differing names?


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

trsohmers was kicked out of Touchdroid and started AndroTouch

check this statement from Team Touchdroid for more info http://touch-droid.com/statement.pdf


----------



## tdiebold (Aug 20, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> trsohmers was kicked out of Touchdroid and started AndroTouch
> 
> check this statement from Team Touchdroid for more info http://touch-droid.com/statement.pdf


yeah, I saw the statement earlier today...I guess I didn't realize that it was directly mentioning trsohmers.

It's a shame, really. Obviously it's my hope as well as others that we get a working port of Android (while _potentially maintaining WebOS with a dual boot eventually_) and the money from our donations ends up in the hands of the correct people.


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

the money is safe... developers are working on the project. You will be updated when there is more info.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Are the donations going to support or be rewarded to the "team" that releases it first?


----------



## aeronauticsrock (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd like a little more info on this. Maybe someone can tell me if I have this correct?

Team TouchDroid- Trsohmers was kicked out and is kinda working on his own- jbruchon has now quit- but this team is still developing?

Anybody else working on it? Cyanogen Mod team?

TIA for any info!


----------



## bluediablito (Aug 28, 2011)

how will I be able to follow the progress


----------



## Joenathan (Aug 23, 2011)

bluediablito said:


> how will I be able to follow the progress


My bet is with the CM team, you can follow this guy http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin he is part of the team.

and this guy http://twitter.com/#!/Decad3nce


----------



## aeronauticsrock (Aug 22, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> My bet is with the CM team, you can follow this guy http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin he is part of the team.
> 
> and this guy http://twitter.com/#!/Decad3nce


Thank you! I have been trying to track down a Twitter or SOMETHING from the CM guys.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> My bet is with the CM team, you can follow this guy http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin he is part of the team.
> 
> and this guy http://twitter.com/#!/Decad3nce


I expect great things from the CM side of things.


----------



## thebaka18 (Aug 26, 2011)

Joenathan said:


> My bet is with the CM team, you can follow this guy http://twitter.com/#!/dalingrin he is part of the team.
> 
> and this guy http://twitter.com/#!/Decad3nce


You know what John, I think we all (you too) just want it done without the drama. I for one am glad the CM team (if they are indeed porting this for sure) are not being public about it. Look how much drama it has generated...... little to none. It would seem where the HP Touchpad to Android is concerned, the best project is the one no one hears about. I don't want to start any flames with this thought, but what do you guys think? Think its better to keep the press releases to a minimual as it is in the corporate environment. Or be very transparent like the Androtouch and Touchdroid team has been?


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would love it to be transparent, but obviously from all the drama, best to be quiet and drop the bomb on us. I wish all devs the best of luck and wish users would take a cue from Guns and Roses, and have a little patience. (Showing my age here lol)


----------



## mammoth (Aug 24, 2011)

the cyanogen mod team have already made an announcement and released a video showing 2.3 in it's alpha stages.


----------



## Pulser (Jun 14, 2011)

"justin108 said:


> I would love it to be transparent, but obviously from all the drama, best to be quiet and drop the bomb on us. I wish all devs the best of luck and wish users would take a cue from Guns and Roses, and have a little patience. (Showing my age here lol)


Interesting point.

Drama comes with attention... I don't think there's a credible argument against this.

If you are not doing it publicly, then the causes of drama are significantly reduced. If you do it between a close group of people, you end up with less scope for drama, full stop, as there are less external catalysts.


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

The CM team has done alot and are going forward at great speeds. There has been huge amount of work that could have been used or helped out with (other) groups that simply were ignored, not even acknowledged by simple aspect of these (other) groups kinda wanting to not give information, play everything close to the vest and generally being a bunch of arseholes to everyone not involved in their closed little circle. So alot of this work and people simply said screw you and gave it more stable, experienced groups.
Not said to start any flames or more drama, but cant ignore the elephant in room. Hell, I have personally gave code, file mappings, snippets, partition info to other groups as they were ignored here and got tired of drama.


----------

